# Survey For a Miniature Donkey Show



## Karen S (Dec 2, 2004)

Hi to All:

Lea Dill of Norlea Productions and myself are looking into putting on a Miniature Donkey show the weekend of May 14-15, 2005 in Glen Rose Texas. What we would like to know is how many of you would be interested in a show and approximately how many Miniature Donkeys would you bring if you had a place to show them.

We are in the process of lining things up and would like to hear from you. We are also looking into the possibility of adding maybe Miniature Mules to the show as well.

Please send any comments to:

Karen Shaw

Fiddlestix Miniatures & Shetlands

Burleson Texas

Email: [email protected]

Please pass this along to anyone that you know that owns Miniature Donkeys that would be interested in a show to help us make our final decisions. Thanks.

Karen Shaw

10500 County Rd. 606

Burleson Texas 76028


----------



## dbarjminis (Dec 4, 2004)

I'll come! If you move it closer to Wisconsin!! It makes me so mad, we have the Wisconsin Donkey and Mule Assoc., but only have one show here a year. Ugh.


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Dec 4, 2004)

I'll show up too...if you move closer to Wisconsin!


----------



## iownadonkeyfarm (Dec 5, 2004)

I would be interested. You might also want to post this info on http://www.gotdonkeys.com or even the yahoo donkey group. There are several people that are members in that group who show.

http://groups.yahoo.com/group/DONKEY-MULE-PHOTOS/


----------



## minimule (Dec 5, 2004)

I'd love to go! It isn't THAT far from us but I will be getting my "kids" ready for Bishop, CA during that time frame. Can't wait until we move to TX so I can go to all the donkey shows. We have 2 here and will be loosing one.


----------



## Karen S (Dec 6, 2004)

Thanks to all that responded. I have received several private emails and the comments were in favor. As soon as we get the rest of the details worked out I will post it here. Again, Thank you.

Karen Shaw

Fiddlestix Miniatures & Shetlands

Burleson Texas


----------

